# 2013 5.9 Seat Mast Issues



## Gware (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone have any issues with the seat mast slipping down during a ride? I had a 2010 5.9 and the bolt on the right side of the clamp broke 5 times. After the last time, I took it back to the LBS.. Ended up going to Trek and I got a new frame. 2013 5.9. Happy to be riding again. Until about the 80 mile mark when I had that feeling that something was feeling the same in my legs. We stopped and I checked the seat height. The seat had slid down about 1/4 of a inch. So I raised it back and re tighten it with my 5nm wrench. Got to the house few miles later and it was a little lower again.
Dont know if it is me or what. I use the wrench 5nm that the Trek LBS told me to use. I love this Bike. But it is killing me having to check the seat height all the time. The bolt seems to be tight each time I check it. 
Anyone got any ideas or suggestions? LBS said it should stay tight and not slip at all with it being torqued at 5nm. 
Thanks


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Purchase some "carbon paste", Park Tool Super Grip, or Tacx Carbon Assembly Grip Compound. Follow the directions and smear some on the mast. See if that helps.


----------



## Gware (Jul 30, 2013)

Will check into it. Thanks !!!


----------



## 722ish (May 7, 2012)

I just got a 13 5.2 and today at about mile 18 I felt strange and my back was hurting, I initially thought maybe the seat had dropped but wasn't sure on it. The seat is clearly lower than when I started after looking now, but isn't loose at all. I'm going to have to keep an eye on this!


----------



## Gware (Jul 30, 2013)

Here is what I did. Went to my LBS in Orlando. Got a product called Fiber Grip. It is made by Finish Line. They do alot of Cycling products.

Finish Line - Bicycle Lubricants and Care Products

I put some on my figer on rubbed it on the seat post where the seat mast will clamp down. Lowered the seat mast down and got out my 5nm torque wrench. Rode 88 miles the next day and it never moved. It was 8.99 for the tube of it. Check with your LBS where you got the bike, especially if you have Red Shield or the factory warranty. Just in case something might be wrong with your seat mast. 
The place I got my 5.9 recommended using it. Worked great....
It feels like grease with a bunch of grit in it, but worked great. It will kinda scratch up the seat post alittle where the seat mast will sit. But no big deal and does not affect the carbon fiber. 

Keep us informed on how it works. 
Gary


----------



## 722ish (May 7, 2012)

Great, I'm glad to hear that worked. I'll go pick it up and try it out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Carbon paste and one more thing...the 5nm torque key that your shop gave is 2nm less than the max torque for that seat mast cap binder bolt. Just so you know...it's max torque is 7nm. I have the same frame and mine never slips. Tacx carbon past and proper torque.


----------



## Gware (Jul 30, 2013)

Yep Copy That!!!

It is a 7nm, but have never torqued that much on the seat mast. 5nm is plenty for that. My other one has no issues. was just this one,, Fiber Grip worked plenty. 

Good Riding
Gary


----------

